# LazyInitializationException



## Schuriko (7. Jan 2020)

Ich habe eine User Entity

```
package com.editor.entities;

import java.io.Serializable;

import javax.persistence.Entity;
import javax.persistence.FetchType;
import javax.persistence.GeneratedValue;
import javax.persistence.GenerationType;
import javax.persistence.Id;
import javax.persistence.Inheritance;
import javax.persistence.Table;
import javax.validation.constraints.NotBlank;
import javax.persistence.InheritanceType;
import javax.persistence.JoinColumn;
import javax.persistence.ManyToOne;
import javax.persistence.OneToMany;

import org.hibernate.annotations.CreationTimestamp;
import org.hibernate.annotations.UpdateTimestamp;
import org.hibernate.validator.constraints.Length;

import java.time.LocalDateTime;
import java.util.List;

@Entity
@Table(name="user")
@Inheritance( strategy = InheritanceType.TABLE_PER_CLASS )
public class User implements Serializable {

    private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;

    @Id
    @GeneratedValue(strategy = GenerationType.IDENTITY)
    private Long id;
   
    @CreationTimestamp
    private LocalDateTime created_at;
   
    @JoinColumn(name = "created_by", referencedColumnName = "id")
    @ManyToOne(fetch = FetchType.LAZY)
    private User created_by;  
     
    @OneToMany(mappedBy = "created_by", fetch = FetchType.LAZY)
    private List<User> userList;
   
    @UpdateTimestamp
    private LocalDateTime updated_at;
   
//    @OneToOne(cascade = CascadeType.REMOVE, fetch=FetchType.EAGER)  
//    @JoinColumn(name="updated_by")      
//    private User    updated_by;  
       
    @NotBlank
    @Length(min=3, max=255)
    private String firstname;  
       
    @NotBlank
    @Length(min=3, max=255)
    private String lastname;  
       
    @NotBlank
    @Length(min=3, max=255)
    private String email;  
       
    @NotBlank
    @Length(min=3, max=255)
    private String password;  

    public User() {
    }

    public Long getId() {
        return id;
    }

    public void setId(Long id) {
        this.id = id;
    }

    public LocalDateTime getCreatedAt() {
            return created_at;
    }

    public void setCreatedAt(LocalDateTime created_at) {
        this.created_at = created_at;
    }

    public LocalDateTime getUpdatedAt() {
        return updated_at;
    }

    public void setUpdatedAt(LocalDateTime updated_at) {
        this.updated_at = updated_at;
    }

    public String getFirstname() {
        return firstname;
    }

    public void setFirstname(String firstname) {
        this.firstname = firstname;
    }

    public String getLastname() {
        return lastname;
    }

    public User getCreatedBy() {
        return created_by;
    }

    public void setCreatedBy(User created_by) {
        this.created_by = created_by;
    }

    public List<User> getUserList() {
        return userList;
    }

    public void setUserList(List<User> userList) {
        this.userList = userList;
    }

    public void setLastname(String lastname) {
        this.lastname = lastname;
    }

    public String getEmail() {
        return email;
    }

    public void setEmail(String email) {
        this.email = email;
    }

    public String getPassword() {
        return password;
    }

    public void setPassword(String password) {
        this.password = password;
    }

    @Override
    public int hashCode() {
        final int prime = 31;
        int result = 1;
        result = prime * result + ((created_at == null) ? 0 : created_at.hashCode());
        result = prime * result + ((created_by == null) ? 0 : created_by.hashCode());
        result = prime * result + ((email == null) ? 0 : email.hashCode());
        result = prime * result + ((firstname == null) ? 0 : firstname.hashCode());
        result = prime * result + ((id == null) ? 0 : id.hashCode());
        result = prime * result + ((lastname == null) ? 0 : lastname.hashCode());
        result = prime * result + ((password == null) ? 0 : password.hashCode());
        result = prime * result + ((updated_at == null) ? 0 : updated_at.hashCode());
        result = prime * result + ((userList == null) ? 0 : userList.hashCode());
        return result;
    }

    @Override
    public boolean equals(Object obj) {
        if (this == obj)
            return true;
        if (obj == null)
            return false;
        if (getClass() != obj.getClass())
            return false;
        User other = (User) obj;
        if (created_at == null) {
            if (other.created_at != null)
                return false;
        } else if (!created_at.equals(other.created_at))
            return false;
        if (created_by == null) {
            if (other.created_by != null)
                return false;
        } else if (!created_by.equals(other.created_by))
            return false;
        if (email == null) {
            if (other.email != null)
                return false;
        } else if (!email.equals(other.email))
            return false;
        if (firstname == null) {
            if (other.firstname != null)
                return false;
        } else if (!firstname.equals(other.firstname))
            return false;
        if (id == null) {
            if (other.id != null)
                return false;
        } else if (!id.equals(other.id))
            return false;
        if (lastname == null) {
            if (other.lastname != null)
                return false;
        } else if (!lastname.equals(other.lastname))
            return false;
        if (password == null) {
            if (other.password != null)
                return false;
        } else if (!password.equals(other.password))
            return false;
        if (updated_at == null) {
            if (other.updated_at != null)
                return false;
        } else if (!updated_at.equals(other.updated_at))
            return false;
        if (userList == null) {
            if (other.userList != null)
                return false;
        } else if (!userList.equals(other.userList))
            return false;
        return true;
    }

    @Override
    public String toString() {
        return "User [id=" + id + ", created_at=" + created_at + ", updated_at=" + updated_at + ", firstname="
                + firstname + ", lastname=" + lastname + ", email=" + email + ", password=" + password + "]";
    }

}
```

Beim Test

```
package com.editor.entities;

import org.junit.jupiter.api.AfterEach;
import org.junit.jupiter.api.Test;
import org.springframework.beans.factory.annotation.Autowired;
import org.springframework.boot.test.context.SpringBootTest;

import com.metho.builder.repositories.UserRepository;

import static org.junit.jupiter.api.Assertions.assertEquals;
import static org.junit.jupiter.api.Assertions.assertFalse;
import static org.junit.jupiter.api.Assertions.assertNotNull;
import static org.junit.jupiter.api.Assertions.assertNull;
import static org.junit.jupiter.api.Assertions.assertTrue;

import java.util.Optional;

@SpringBootTest
class UserTest {

    @Autowired
    UserRepository userRepository;
    ...
    @Test
    void testDeleteUserChild() {
        String firstname1 = "michael1";
        String lastname1 = "müller1";
        String email1 = "michael.mueller.1@outlook.de";
        String password1 = "password1";

        String firstname2 = "michael2";
        String lastname2 = "müller2";
        String email2 = "michael.mueller.2@outlook.de";
        String password2 = "password2";
       
        User user1 = new User();
       
        user1.setFirstname(firstname1);
        user1.setLastname(lastname1);
        user1.setEmail(email1);
        user1.setPassword(password1);

        User user2 = new User();

        user2.setCreatedBy(user1);
        user2.setFirstname(firstname2);
        user2.setLastname(lastname2);
        user2.setEmail(email2);
        user2.setPassword(password2);
       
        userRepository.save(user1);
        userRepository.save(user2);
       
        Optional<User> loadedUser1 = userRepository.findById(user1.getId());
        assertTrue(loadedUser1.isPresent());
        assertFalse(loadedUser1.get().getUserList().isEmpty(), loadedUser1.get().getUserList().toString());
    }
   
    /**
     * clean up
     */
    @AfterEach
    public void cleanUp() {
        userRepository.deleteAll();
    }
}
```

bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung

Ich verstehe das Problem jetzt nicht so ganz. Kann mir jemand bitte bei der Lösung helfen?


----------



## kneitzel (7. Jan 2020)

Da wird dann ein Fehler sein. Und zwar mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Fehler, der durch die Fehlermeldung beschrieben wird...

Das Problem, das ich erst einmal sehe: Du gibst uns keine Details zu dem Fehler. Evtl. willst Du uns die Details mitteilen? Dann steigt zumindest die Chance, dass Dir jemand helfen kann.


----------



## Schuriko (7. Jan 2020)

JustNobody hat gesagt.:


> Da wird dann ein Fehler sein. Und zwar mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Fehler, der durch die Fehlermeldung beschrieben wird...
> 
> Das Problem, das ich erst einmal sehe: Du gibst uns keine Details zu dem Fehler. Evtl. willst Du uns die Details mitteilen? Dann steigt zumindest die Chance, dass Dir jemand helfen kann.


Ups! Da hast du natürlich recht. Dachte ich hätte es hinzugefügt.

Die Fehlermeldung lautet:


> org.hibernate.LazyInitializationException: failed to lazily initialize a collection of role: com.editor.entities.User.userList, could not initialize proxy - no Session
> at org.hibernate.collection.internal.AbstractPersistentCollection.throwLazyInitializationException(AbstractPersistentCollection.java:606)
> at org.hibernate.collection.internal.AbstractPersistentCollection.withTemporarySessionIfNeeded(AbstractPersistentCollection.java:218)
> at org.hibernate.collection.internal.AbstractPersistentCollection.readSize(AbstractPersistentCollection.java:162)
> ...


----------



## httpdigest (7. Jan 2020)

Füge einfach die org.springframework.transaction.annotation.Transactional Annotation an deine JUnit Testklasse.


----------



## Schuriko (8. Jan 2020)

Danke ich werds mal probieren.


----------

